# So just to be clear, all I need is repashy calcium plus, right?



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Going to be getting my first frogs very soon, and this is one thing I'm not entirely clear on because so many people use so many different things.

This is all I'll need for nice fat healthy frogs, right?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CI6K6H6/ref=twister_B017TFB4GC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, but vitamin A also helps with egg production.


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

oldlady25715 said:


> Yes, but vitamin A also helps with egg production.


Cool, thanks! I'm not going to be too worried about eggs to start. Just want to make sure I get everything right and can raise nice fat frogs.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

it would be a shame to start producing just to find your frogs have a Vitamin A deficiency. Dust once a month to be sure your frogs are properly supplemented.


----------



## NichKnoll (Jul 20, 2016)

That is a good start.

Many use Repashy Vit-A 1x per month, but no more than 2x per month.

I am currently supplementing between Calcium Plus every feeding and Rep-Cal Herptavite once a week. I plan to rotate the Herptavite after shelf life is done to Vit-A and eventually Dendrocare. I've read through the forums that the rotation could be a good thing for the frogs.

I just got my frogs a few weeks ago and I am having trouble getting them to eat fruit flys. I think I have WAY too many springtails.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

NichKnoll said:


> That is a good start.
> 
> Many use Repashy Vit-A 1x per month, but no more than 2x per month.
> 
> ...


I have never found the need to rotate when using Repashy supplementation. I think that the common wisdom used to be (years ago) to rotate because none of the supplements was adequate by itself. It's sort of the "broken clock is right twice a day" logic. With Repashy, the supplements seem to be complete enough in and of themselves that you don't need to substitute other supplements in there with the hope that they might make up for some potential omission. 

This, of course, assumes that you are keeping open supplements in the refrigerator and that you are replacing them every 6 months.

That's just my $0.02,

Mark


----------



## RasecEsp (Jan 7, 2016)

I've got 3 froglets and I've been dusting with rephashy calcium plus everyday and rephashy vit A once a month. I skip a feeding a week because I think they're fat.


----------

